# hd locals



## qcsatguy (Mar 13, 2005)

i have a vip 211. it is not hooked up to dish right now. i just moved & i am trying to get my landlord to let me have a dish here. how can i watch my hd locals, without having a dish hooked up? just having the locals in hd would be fine with me right now. since cable sucks! can anyone give me any ideas? yes i do have an hd antenna.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

New VIP receivers must be able to see a satellite or they do not work OTA ot SAT.


----------



## qcsatguy (Mar 13, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> New VIP receivers must be able to see a satellite or they do not work OTA ot SAT.


thank you, & that sucks! lol


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If you TV has an HD tuner then just connect the antenna to the TV.


----------

